# A Good Day



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

Today was a good day, pulled four chromers out and lost another three. Also saw this 10 point buck crossing the river this morning looked like something out of a movie. We need some rain to bring some fish up stream, good fishin to all....


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Nice! Sure does look like a very good day!


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Right here in OHIO ......Love it


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What were you using? Tried expanding the pic, looks like some kind of small crank bait with beads on the tail end?? Something you make? Curious...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Yes, we are curious! Now that you mention it, c.j.


----------



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> What were you using? Tried expanding the pic, looks like some kind of small crank bait with beads on the tail end?? Something you make? Curious...


That day i was using Luhr Jensen Kwikfish, K10 is the size but they dont make the K10 any longer so if you can find them somewhere pick them up. They now make a K9x which also works well, its a bit lighter but still does the job. I will use a wiggle wart or a wee wart depending on the conditions and have had good luck with them. And, of course the old stand by Little Cleo does the trick when all else fails.
With the rain last night it should bring up some more fish and hopefully tomorrow morning we can find a few more. Good fishin to all..


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have a small Kwikfish, I always thought it would be good in certain circumstances. Nice to hear a positive review. Hope you catch many more!


----------

